# 2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*NEW FOR 2013 - ANNOUNCING THE 2013 HAUNTED HALLOWEEN CALENDAR!!
*
I'm very pleased to announce that the Haunt Calendar, now in its 5th year, will be expanding to include Haunt photos from all of *CANADA*, the *UNITED STATES* and *INTERNATIONAL!!* It's amazing how the calendar has grown with every year and this new direction is tremendously exciting in that I will be able to feature haunt photos from Halloween enthusiasts all over. The calendar is both a year-round showcase and source of inspiration for Haunters everywhere.

I'm now accepting photo submissions so it's time to look over all your photos and send in your best shots for the *2013 HAUNTED HALLOWEEN CALENDAR!* It doesn't matter whether you think your haunt measures up or not - we want to see them all. Yard Haunt, Garage/Back Yard Walkthrough, Amateur & Professional Haunt, even indoor display, large or small it doesn't matter. The only criteria is that the photo is Halloween related and feature your own work. I'm looking forward to seeing your photos.

*NOW ACCEPTING PHOTO SUBMISSIONS! DEADLINE JULY 29th, 2012*

See the website for full details and photo submission guidelines.
http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html

Here is a look at the 2011 edition...


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

It's growing...like a virus. Yay and congratulations but I think you will need more months


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Spider Rider said:


> It's growing...like a virus. Yay and congratulations but I think you will need more months


Thanks Sprider Rider! You're right in that there are only so many photo spots available but as it is right now in the current layout I have room for 60 photos. In past years I've had people with 2 or even 3 photos appearing. Now with the wider audience that won't be the case as I expect I'll get tons of photo submissions (I hope!) but I will do my best to include at least one photo from everyone who submits. I might have to reduce the size of the photos a bit to fit more in but I don't want to reduce them too much so that they're still very visible.

I hope to see some photos from yourself - it would be an honour!


----------

